# Interest group forums > Book Forum >  The 7 Great Lies of Network Marketing

## joshmcgee@windowslive.com

Hello there,

I am new to this forum and would like to share this free eBook that I have recently read. I feel that it will be beneficial to each and every one of you.

Itâs called 'The 7 Great Lies of Network Marketing' written by Ann Sieg. This eye opening, 35 page report discusses the 7 most common things that our up line tends to tell us. 

Topics covered for example are;

- Everyone is your prospect! 
- Anyone can do this!
- We have the best product ever!

These are just three of the seven topics covered in this book.

I literally found myself agreeing with everything Ann had to say about what we are commonly, well actually, too often told by our up line and the big hitters in the mlm industry.

When I first started out with the company I am with now, I was told the same thing each time at the weekly meetings and seminars when I asked for advice and methods on how to recruit new prospects. "Just make sure you have gone through your names list and haven't missed anybody" and so on and so forth.

I actually found that the people on my names list were avoiding me and coming up with all sorts of excuses not to come to the weekly workshops/seminars where a guest speaker would come up on stage and tell everybody how great they are and that they are recruiting 20+ people a month.

I was getting really frustrated, and thatâs when I came across this eBook. Itâs a very interesting read, and the format that Ann uses also makes it nice and easy to follow. It really changed the way I do business in this industry, especially with regards to prospecting. 

Anyway, just follow this link and you will be able to download your own free copy, enjoy : )

http://joshmcgee.the7greatliesofnetw...m/forumsa.html

Happy reading,

Josh

----------


## Peter Princeton

yep.....

they forgot to tell you one thing....

the LOBSTER EFFECT.....

meaning the people who are stuck in a rut will try to keep you down a their level.....

and since most people listen to advice offered by friends and family....

they will not allow you to get anywhere.

just my 0.02c

----------

